

Recommendations for Configuring Acrobat Reader from NSA - matsuu
http://www.nsa.gov/ia/_files/app/Recommendations_for_Configuring_Adobe_Acrobat_Reader_XI_in_a_Windows_Environment.pdf

======
matsuu
see also
[http://www.nsa.gov/ia/mitigation_guidance/security_configura...](http://www.nsa.gov/ia/mitigation_guidance/security_configuration_guides/operating_systems.shtml)

